

Bonsai Slice: An iOS game by Francisco Tolmasky's new company - endergen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/24/early-iphone-software-engineers-bonsai-slice-game-pushes-the-limits-of-motion-on-ipad/

======
boucher
Type in your title. The game is called Bonsai Slice.

~~~
endergen
Thanks! Fixed.

